

Five Reasons ASP.NET Developers Should Care About Node.js - docluv
http://wintellect.com/blogs/jlane/five-reasons-asp.net-developers-should-care-about-node.js

======
workhere-io
_Node [...] now occupies prime real estate as a (if not_ the _) de facto
choice of server-side infrastructure for the modern web stack._

With hyperbole like this a lot of people won't bother to read the rest of the
article.

